# I have a bunch of UTRICULARIA, but what kind?



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, i thought i would take some pictures of this new plant i've isolated. Narrowed it down to some type of utricularia, perhaps gibba? The thing is: I'm just not sure... Has anyone seen it before?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Definitely Gibba, I would personally get rid of it, it tangles into everything and 1mm strands can redevelop fast in a ideal environment. However, they could be used a nutrient sponge and herbivores sometimes eat them.


----------



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

*going to try and use it*

I've heard its good for growing plants like crystalwort that need to be tied down .. will try and flower it aswell


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

default said:


> Definitely Gibba, I would personally get rid of it, it tangles into everything and 1mm strands can redevelop fast in a ideal environment. However, they could be used a nutrient sponge and herbivores sometimes eat them.


It could be & most likely is Utricularia graminifolia. 
UG needs a hi-tech setup w cO2, ferts & hi-light to flourish. 
This happened to my UG when I introduced it to a low tech set-up. 
In low tech setups it looks like yours in the photos.


----------

